# My Precious Frisco is gone



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

He fought a good and long fight and was nearly 13 yrs old. He had a recurrance of aspiration pneumonia and severe diarrhea that could not be helped by any food or meds and a fever of 105.9 this morning. He was PTS by a compassionate vet who told me there was no doubt we did the right thing and his body was starting to shut down.
I cried my eyes out and my heart is heavy. My boy was a sable, born with evere hip dysplasia, had dm, inflam BD, cataracts, had knee and intestinal surgery years ago and yet was the most joyful soul who radiated happiness. He started going downhill after our Brandy passed and then we got Cheyenne (GSD) who brought him out of his grief but the toll it took was it made the DM worse. We cleaned up his poop as he was fecally incontinent and changed belly band diapers several times a day , taking him out with a harness and still he played and enjoyed life until the past few days especially.
He had eye that would melt a glacier, soulful and round. He was like a big , innocent, gentle teddy bear who would not harm a fly. A better dog I may never find but with love yet to give we will get another male but in a bout a year.
It is so very hard to make that decision but it was always based on him and not us. I will love him forever.:halogsd: RIP my sweet boy.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss....I lost my 12 year old male in May - and miss him every day....

:rip: Frisco


Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:hugs: to you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Frisco no longer has to suffer and will be waiting for you at the end of the bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this time of grief and sadness.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Frisco must have been so glad for the care you gave him and his spirit for the life he had on earth. You two will be together again soon, he is waiting. So sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

So so very sorry for your loss. You are a good mom, to your dogs and that is the best they can ask for. Although its never easy, you did what is right by him. I'm sure he was very loved.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We do love them so much and find ourselves depending on their love and constant place in our lives that it is so hard to let go. You were a good and caring mom to him. Peace to you.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of Frisco. Understand and feel your pain and sorrow. You gave him a good life and a peaceful end. Hugs and prayers to you. He will always be with you.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry. Time to smother Cheyenne with attention. My two are getting a bit weirded out by my attention today I suppose.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest in Peace Frisco...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very very sorry


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm am so so sorry for the loss of your dog. I feel your pain. I put a couple of my dogs down and it's not a good feeling at all. Prayers to you and frisco.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. I PTS my Sampson about 3 weeks ago. It is not fair that dogs don't live as long as Humans. I mean some parrots can live 80 years plus years. The heart break of loosing a loved one is so terrible, one has to question whether they want to go through it again. Best of luck.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Sounds like Frisco lived a long and happy fulfilled live with you and that he was very loved. Run free Frisco.


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Frisco sounded like a very special boy and he was lucky to have a family who loved him so much. Run free buddy......run free


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I miss him so much.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

:rip: Frisco

Kat


----------

